# Vaporesso - Armour Pro 100W Box Mod



## Fornax (4/7/18)

Who has stock of this? Just the mod and not the kit. Thanks!


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/18)

Fornax said:


> Who has stock of this? Just the mod and not the kit. Thanks!


Soon, I should have a few in next week... mods only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fornax (4/7/18)

Great, this might be nitpicky but what colours do you plan to bring in?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/18)

Fornax said:


> Great, this might be nitpicky but what colours do you plan to bring in?


Not nitpicky at all, I have Silver and Black coming. Was there a specific colour you were after?


----------



## Fornax (4/7/18)

Silver would go the best with my atomizer, let me know when you get some


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/18)

Fornax said:


> Silver would go the best with my atomizer, let me know when you get some


Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/18)

The Vaporesso Armour Pro mods are here 

http://vapeguy.co.za/vaporesso-armour-pro-mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fornax (10/7/18)

Lekker, I'll quickly order a silver one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fornax (10/7/18)

Order placed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (18/8/18)

I see you guys are out of stock. Getting anymore anytime soon?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

